# GRASS FEED 26 MONTH ANGNUS COWS READY FOR SLAUGHTER



## Rock Farm (9 mo ago)

*We have available 102 angnus of ages between 21 to 26month ready for slaughter. Our bull are grass feed and sometimes the feed is substituted with grain. Kindly get back to us for more details at (985)464-1431*


----------

